# POLL: Will you get the Covid Vaccine?



## Cooper (Dec 23, 2020)

State your reason why in a post


----------



## Cooper (Dec 23, 2020)

I've had covid so I will not be getting the vaccine


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 23, 2020)

Not the current one - too volatile and untested.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 23, 2020)

Definitely a hard no for me! 

I will take my “chances”. The survival rate in my age range is 99.98%. 

I will trust the known (the virus) rather than the unknown (the vaccine).


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 23, 2020)

The people in Russia are a lot smarter than some folks in the States blindly lining up


I like this part of the article...



> "At this stage, I'm not ready to get vaccinated, as the Russian vaccine is not transparent, and its effectiveness hasn't been proven," said Viktoria Alexandrova, a general practitioner in Saint Petersburg. "And all of that because of this absurd political race on who's going to get the vaccine faster.




Every country has vaccine skeptics. In Russia, doctors are in their ranks
https://us.cnn.com/2020/12/23/europe/russia-vaccine-skeptics-doctors-intl/index.html


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 23, 2020)

I will get it when the time comes. Wife and I almost 70. I am in fairly good health however she has a couple of underlying conditions so we will take the plunge(pun intended). Probably won’t get to our age group for a few months yet.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 23, 2020)

Probably - because it may be the only way to resume international travel, which we _used_ to do several times a year...


----------



## dancarls (Dec 23, 2020)

I won't be rushing to the front of the line, the roll out hasn't been trouble free for people who have received the vaccine. The survival rate within a set demographic is like Nafti very high. 

You can have an antibody test to see if you have had Covid-19 in the past and didn't exhibit any symptoms or were never tested a the time. ( an Iceland study showed that in a mass testing model @43% of people who tested positive had no symptoms. ) Also if you have had Covid once does not mean you can't get reinfected, and as the virus mutates you may be at risk of another infection.

Another point that Jaydub pointed out... you may be healthy and have a high chance of survival but the loved ones around you, or co-workers / friends may not be so lucky. 

It's a tough call, I do not trust any drug manufacturer at all they are only in it for $$ and their main focus typically is symptom control not cures.

Like RLM said that we won't be able to travel unless we can prove that we have had the vaccine. 

It's a tough choice, one that people should not be guilted into one way or the other.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 23, 2020)

The covid vaccination card looks like a business card, it won't take long before you can download one on the internet. It will be too expensive to make something like a drivers license so these simple cards will be easy to reproduce.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 23, 2020)

Close up


----------



## FM__ (Dec 26, 2020)

There are two things worrying me about COVID-19 - potentially catching it myself and being unable to perform my work at the current level and thus unable to take care of my family. The second worry I have is to potentially pass it on to someone, like for example, my in-laws (my father lives in Germany, so I can't visit him) and being responsible for harming them.




			
				Cooper said:
			
		

> I've had covid so I will not be getting the vaccine



Hope you recovered well from it, it appears many have longer-lasting effects. 

Early on I remember hearing about some people that contracted it more than once, let's hope that's not the case.



			
				DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Not the current one - too volatile and untested.



I agree with that notion. Also, I'm wondering if it would protect you from the new emerging strains.



			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> Definitely a hard no for me!
> 
> I will take my “chances”. The survival rate in my age range is 99.98%.
> 
> I will trust the known (the virus) rather than the unknown (the vaccine).



Not sure if we really know the virus. In theory, the vaccination is of course also not just about yourself, but also about protecting you from passing it onto others, especially while not showing any symptoms.


----------



## JoeN (Dec 30, 2020)

I voted yes, but the truth is that it won't even be a consideration for me until September 2021 at the earliest.  Based on the recently released Ontario roll-out plan, that is when they will start generally administering the vaccines to all the lower risk groups of people.

I'd be hesitant to get the vaccine right now...  I'd ultimately still do it, but I'll be glad to have the extra 9 months to see how it all goes.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 30, 2020)

I believe my chance of survival is quite good for my age range. As I stated before, I will trust the known than the unknown which is this vaccine. Maybe if I was a little older or if I had underlying conditions, I would give it more thought.  

The MSM (mainly CP24 here in Ontario) must be getting millions from the Government to keep trying to add fear to its citizens. It’s shameful to watch the news now.


----------



## dancarls (Dec 31, 2020)

right off Fox News...   





			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> I believe my chance of survival is quite good for my age range. As I stated before, I will trust the known than the unknown which is this vaccine. Maybe if I was a little older or if I had underlying conditions, I would give it more thought.
> 
> The MSM (mainly CP24 here in Ontario) must be getting millions from the Government to keep trying to add fear to its citizens. It’s shameful to watch the news now.


----------

